# Moving to Ft Hood TX



## jbott

Hi all, I'm moving to the Ft Hood area in the fall. 

I love to ride road bikes and occasionally get out on the mountain bike too. 

I'll be working at Killen-Ft Hood Regional Airport which is on the SW side of Ft Hood. Near Copperas Cove.

I'm looking for info on the best area to buy a house in the area. What I really mean is the best place to start road rides. West? South? East? North?

I would also like to avoid living completely in the sticks...

I'm thinking that the northern suberbs of Austin is a little too far of a commute (as much as I would love to live there).

Copperas Cove looks ok. Plenty of roads headed West. It's hard to get an idea of the elevation changes in the area. I'm worried it's going to be too flat.

I am usually riding as little as 20 miles on a weeknight and as much as 100 miles on a weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## teoteoteo

Just did a great road race in Copperas Cove. Climbing is a relative term but west is generally rolling with some bigger hills mixed in. Beautiful roads and nice riding. Google Megan Babb road race map.


----------



## jbott

Thanks for the info. I was able to find the route. Looks good. 

It seems like west and south of Ft Hood look the best for road riding. 

Every non-cyclist that I know from the area, warns me that I will be killed trying to ride a bike around this area. I'm not scared... 

I have heard there are good MTB trails in the Ft Hood training area.


----------



## Creakyknees

+1 for Copperas Cove, they actively market the city as cycling friendly, and yes, S and W are the directions to head out. Lots of good backroads and quiet highways. 

MTB - I'm not so familiar but there is one I rode many years ago - BLORA:

++ Fort Hood DFMWR ++ Mountain Biking


----------



## locustfist

Also worth noting: The State road race is at Ft. Hood ever year. My favorite race of the year. No center line rule, solid hills on good roads. TXBRA.org = The Texas Bicycle Racing Association


----------



## mjduct

Wow...
I wanna hit the North East Tecxas Trail first when is your next event there?


----------



## bikepro

jbott said:


> Thanks for the info. I was able to find the route. Looks good.
> 
> It seems like west and south of Ft Hood look the best for road riding.
> 
> Every non-cyclist that I know from the area, warns me that I will be killed trying to ride a bike around this area. I'm not scared...
> 
> I have heard there are good MTB trails in the Ft Hood training area.


Be careful in the training areas. Back in the mid '80's I was riding on a road that leads out to one of the tank ranges. I heard a noise coming from behind me. It was a column of tanks coming from God knows where and they wanted to cross the road right about where I was at. I stopped in time to get out of their way.


----------

